# Gt zaskar



## Fettpresse (16. Februar 2013)

Kann mich mal jemand von Gt überzeugen 

Habe mich irgendwie in die GT Zaskar Modelle verschossen.

Bin aber irgendwie überzeuter Cannondale Fahrer. 

Gibts da Kaufimpulse für ein GT


----------



## Kruko (17. Februar 2013)

Fettpresse" data-source="post: 10325402"
	class="bbCodeBlock bbCodeBlock--expandable bbCodeBlock--quote js-expandWatch">
	
		
Fettpresse schrieb:


> Habe mich irgendwie in die GT Zaskar Modelle verschossen.



Ist das nicht Kaufimpuls genug??

Falls nein, schau Dir die Videos von Hans Rey an.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rahbari (20. Februar 2013)

Wenn Du kein Troll bist und es irgendwie hilft: ich fand Anfang der 90er drei Marken geil: Cannondale, GT und Klein. Leider hat es als Jugendlicher weder für ein vernünftiges Alu-GT noch - selbstverständlich - ein Klein gereicht. Also wurde es zunächst ein M500 (geklaut), später dann ein F700 (noch im Stall). Habe sie beide geliebt aber nachdem ich nach 15 Jahren wieder ins Retro-Geschäft eingestiegen bin, spielt Cannondale irgendwie keine Rolle mehr. Ich wollte endlich meine Träume verwirklichen und Cannondale-Rahmen sind zwar optisch hübsch aber doch irgendwie eintönig und ohne große Innovation. Beim Zaskar hast Du fette Schweißnähte, eine tolle Politur, diese coole Triple-Triangle und eben No-Way Rey. Wenn es Dir um Prestige geht: hier im Forum werden Cannondale-Fans von den meisten - zu Unrecht - schräg angeguckt aber Zaskars finden irgendwie alle super. Und das obwohl die Rahmen alles andere als selten und teuer sind.


----------



## Fettpresse (20. Februar 2013)

@Rahbari...


Ja Danke Dir, ist mir natürlich auch schon aufgefallen, dass die Ca Rahmen etwas eintönig sind, aber ich fand Cannondale hat immer tolle Fahrräder gebaut. Die Überzeugung kommt aber eher aus der Zeit um Mitte 90 bis Anfang 2000. (Ofenrohr und Caad) Heute sieht Cannondale bis auf die Premium Modelle nur noch nach Chinaschrott aus, und es fehlt der alte Geist der Marke.


----------



## Ricochet_LE1983 (12. März 2013)

Eben genau das hast du bei GT nicht, auch wenn die Rahmen mittlerweile aus Kostengründen auch aus Taiwan kommen. Das dass nicht schlecht sein muss beweißen die aktuellen Modelle. Einfach mal die Seite von GT besuchen und sich inspirieren lassen. Besonderes Augenmerk ist auf das neue Xizang zu legen, welches Inspiration genug sein sollte. Auch der Rest der der breitbandigen Produktpalette versprüht den Geist der alten Zeiten, als sich ein GT mit seinem besonderen Design von der Masse abhob und es immer noch noch tut!


----------



## Fettpresse (16. März 2013)

Hammergeiles Bike


----------



## Ricochet_LE1983 (17. März 2013)

Dieses wunderschöne Bike sieht schon im Stand aus wie eine Rakete. Es lebe der Kult!


----------



## redsandow (25. März 2013)

ich rate Dir davon ab ein gt zu kaufen.viel zu teuer,denn es bleibt meistens nicht nur bei einem.


----------



## epic2006 (26. März 2013)

Anreiz:




























und die Klamotten....














Erwähnenswert sei noch die absolute allroundtauglichkeit der Geometrie der Topmodelle, die saubere Verarbeitung, die schönen Detaillösungen und zu guter letzt die hier vertretene community, die einem stets mit Tips, umfangreichstem Fachwissen über die Marke, Rat, Rad und Teilen zur Seite steht.

Überzeugt?

Gruß, Gerrit


----------



## Ricochet_LE1983 (27. März 2013)

Hundert Prozent Zustimmung 

Hier mal meins: Zwar kein Zaskar, aber ähnlich ausgebaut und gut 10,5 kg leicht.


----------



## qweks (27. März 2013)

@Ricochet_LE1983

Das gefällt mir auch gut! Überhaupt GT


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Boramaniac (30. März 2013)

Dann will ich auch mal mein Tempest (Zaskar light)   nachlegen:










Gruß Bora


----------



## Ricochet_LE1983 (31. März 2013)

Jawolla, das nenn ich mal nen richtig coolen Streetfighter. Die Farbkombi mit den fetten Pneus sieht irre aus. Ich würde es in Tempest SE (Special Edition) umtaufen.


----------



## Kruko (31. März 2013)

Dann auch mal ein paar Fotos von mir zum Anfixen. 

GT Zaskar LE 1996





Die moderne Variante. GT Zaskar re-issue





GT Zaskar 1997





GT Xizang 1994





GT Psyclone 1993





So, nun hoffe ich, dass endlich mal der Frühling kommt und die Schätze auch wieder bewegt werden können.


----------



## Ricochet_LE1983 (31. März 2013)

@gt-heini

Hey dich habe ich doch schon in anderen Threads gesehen. Ja also das mit dem Frühling wird höchste Zeit. Musste heute meine Tour abbrechen , da einfach zuviel Schneematsch im Gelände und daher kein Vorankommen möglich oder nur bedingt. Um es auf den Punkt zu bringen, die Geländeverhältnisse sind noch nicht akzeptabel.


----------



## Kruko (31. März 2013)

Ricochet_LE1983 schrieb:


> @gt-heini
> 
> Hey dich habe ich doch schon in anderen Threads gesehen.



Dem kann ich nicht widersprechen. Man schaut ja auch in den anderen Unterforen vorbei und schreibt dort das ein oder andere Posting.


----------



## Ricochet_LE1983 (31. März 2013)

Suche noch ein schönes Stahl-GT. Rahmenhöhe 18" mit Anticlever-Sockeln. Das soll dann schön lackiert werden und auch mit guten Parts aufgebaut werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (31. März 2013)

Ich hab auch noch eines zum Anfüttern:


----------



## Tucana (13. Mai 2013)

Anreiz


----------



## Fettpresse (13. Mai 2013)

kommt gut


----------



## cleiende (13. Mai 2013)

ein ganz alter Anreiz...


----------



## Roonster (13. Mai 2013)

Eigentlich sollte es nur bei diesem hier bleiben:





Heute kam ein 96er Zaskar LE Rahmen in metallic blau, dank eBay, dazu...
GT macht süchtig!


----------

